# 2016 Haynie Cat



## JLewis7200 (Jan 16, 2021)

2016 Haynie Cat
225 Mercury (2 stroke) 590 hours
Great condition 
112lbs Minnkota
Rockford sounds
4- Polk Speakers
2- 8â€™ power poles 
Live well with bubbler


----------



## JLewis7200 (Jan 16, 2021)

For information 
2016 Haynie 23 Cat

Text John 512-845-72OO


----------



## kahunamd (Jul 27, 2011)

Price? Pictures?


----------

